
Opera accused of offering predatory loans through Android apps - gnicholas
https://www.engadget.com/2020/01/19/opera-accused-of-predatory-loan-apps/
======
gnicholas
> _Also, the apps reportedly scraped phone contacts to harass family, friends
> and others with calls and texts in hopes this would pressure customers into
> paying up._

Yikes. You'd think with social pressures like this they'd be able to offer
_lower_ rates in return.

That would actually be an interesting business model — lend money to people
who agree to allow themselves to be publicly shamed if they miss payments.
It's like a loan that's secured by your social capital. Of course, this would
only be available to people with a significant and verifiable social
footprint.

